# 2006 E90 official option list (German)



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

*2006 E90 Official Option List & Price (in German)*

This is the official option list for the 2006 E90 (euro-spec). It's in German, and google translate only does so much... Interesting notes, it appears you could have every single option from E60 5 series, save comfort seats, rear heated seats and steering wheel, HUD, and most likely some interior trims. By the way, anyone want to speculate on the list prices for the Pro nav and Logic 7? They seem strange compared to a E60 or even a E65, since Logic 7 is EXACTLY the same as in the 7/5 and the new E90 3.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Tire sizes:

205/55R-16

225/50R-16

225/45R-17

225/45R-17 and 255/40R-17 staggered (rears larger than in E36/E46)

225/40R-18 and 255/35R-18 staggered

225/35R-19 and 255/30R-19 staggered

(19s listed only in the last accessory section)

No 205/50R-17 option listed; 330i has the 225s as standard


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you know who manufactures the Logic 7 system? Has it always been Harmon Kardon?


----------



## venom7777 (Mar 2, 2004)

No heated steering wheel  
Maybe in 2007...


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

There is a rumor that a company called REVEL manufactures the speakers, some of their floorstander go for $20,000 range or more. At the very least, the speakers are made by one of the Harman International brand companys (Infinity, Lexicon, Harman/Kardon, JBL, etc...), because the speaker cones use the brands exclusive C.M.M.D. cones (google C.M.M.D. infinity for more info). The DSP inclludes at least some Lexicon software as they developed 'Logic 7'. Also, I read in the "Official Detailed Product Information for the 2005 BMW 5 series" that the system can produce 110 DB!!!!!!! (the brochure that sales associates are given with extremely detailed info on BMW's) I myself, would love more technical info on the components if anyone has them.


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

My dealer contacted me today to tell me that e90 orders can be made starting in Feb. That is when they will get all the options and pricing etc. He would not give a firm date though.


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

Did you think how about how your going to spec it?

Myself, I am thinking (dealer is telling US spec will be available THIS month): 325i, extended warranty, jet black, grey leather, sport & premium packages (as long as active steering isn't included with sport package), Navigation (which includes the force-feedback iDrive controller in the 7 series, as well as voice controls), Logic 7, Sirius, maple anthracite trim (if available), adaptive xenons, heated seats, and steptronic. I may try to avoid the premium package to save money, defintely avoiding active cruise control

Mods: Alpine MRD-500, JL Audio 10 W6v2, Audio Control LOC tapped @ the subwoofer output of the Logic 7 amplifier, Huper Optik Ceramic window tints, and some ACS goodies.

Projects: Retrofitting the comfort seat head rests, ones with the wings, from the 5 or 7 series by respacing the brackets, and installing the Euro front "driving" camera and rear back-up camera.


----------



## CabrioItalia (Jan 31, 2003)

I want SMG... nothing about it, only Steptronic


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

CabrioItalia said:


> I want SMG... nothing about it, only Steptronic


There is usually a delay for smg equipped cars... might see it later in the MY


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

tron1043 said:


> There is a rumor that a company called REVEL manufactures the speakers, some of their floorstander go for $20,000 range or more. At the very least, the speakers are made by one of the Harman International brand companys (Infinity, Lexicon, Harman/Kardon, JBL, etc...), because the speaker cones use the brands exclusive C.M.M.D. cones (google C.M.M.D. infinity for more info). The DSP inclludes at least some Lexicon software as they developed 'Logic 7'. Also, I read in the "Official Detailed Product Information for the 2005 BMW 5 series" that the system can produce 110 DB!!!!!!! (the brochure that sales associates are given with extremely detailed info on BMW's) I myself, would love more technical info on the components if anyone has them.


I'd like to see a driver out of a Logic7 system. I'd be willing to bet it's just a generic $5 driver.


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

Over on the e46fantics board this discussion wasn't generating muc interest, but the people who were replying were posting that they thought the car was overpriced according the price guide and that with exchange rates it could go for like $70k, this is what I posted over there, re: the pricing of E90

With exchange rates it does seem high, but the UK prices listed by BMW are about 5-6 % more than current E46 with more options standard. Also, packages will lower options prices.

But, E90 will most likely be more accross the board on account of the 1 series coming here in a couple of years, especially since they share so many parts.

Also, my dealer, is pretty confident that I could get an E90 325i w/ sport, premium, Logic 7, Nav, leather, adaptive xenons, auto, heated seats, for under $41K, (maybe comfort access which will $1K) which is a steal compared to a similarily equipped E60 (5 series 525i), which I specked out @ BMW and came out over $52K!!!!, plus E60 5 series has no push starter, so comfort access option. Also, the E90 325i has 218hp I-6 and the 330i has 258hp I-6 !!!! Thats E36 M3 numbers. The E90 will have Logic 7 as an option which is exactly the same (DSP, Speakers, and AMP) as the one standard on the 760Li (which is a slightly detuned version of the Logic 7 in the Rolls Royce Phantom), A six speed manual standard (opt. 6 speed automatic and SMG), push button starter as standard with available comfort access only available on the 7 series now (when I first talked to the manager at my dealer about a rumor that comfort access would be available on the E90, he said "no way, that's not even available on the 5 series"), adaptive cruise control as an option, run-flat tires as standard, advanced climate control (when equipped with iDrive NAV), higher quality interior wood & metal trim pieces ala the 5 series, adaptive Bi Xenons as an option, as well as the optional pro NAV from the 5 series which includes voice control and the force-feed back iDrive controller from the 7 series. Also, rumor that BMW is coming out with BLUE-TOOTH iPod interface and iDrive e-mail access.


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

RE: Kaz

Thats what I thought too. But, got some info and the drivers don't have any exotic features like a cast basket nor an advanced motor, they do have have cones that are very similar to some 'okay' home audio Infinity speakers. So the drivers though small when coupled with the high-filter from the DSP should make them sound very decent. A (great by car audio standards). Also the tweeters are Titanium, with a ceramic coating, and also have a phase-plug to improve off-axis listening (since most car audio speakers are mounted off-axis). I heard Logic 7 in a 545i that was practically brand-new (speakers weren't broken in yet), and was very impressed by the staging, best I have heard in a system with stock speaker locations. With a sub, the system would be equivalent to probaly like 'mid-priced' MB quarts components & alpine amps.


----------



## Alstoy (Nov 11, 2004)

I agree with you on the price. The 3 series has not had large price increases, historicaly. There wasn't that much of a base price increase with the last major change in 1999MY. I expect the base price to go up $1k at best, IMHO. The biggest factor is the market price. Most of the competition is still priced around the same price point. BMW will not price itself out of the market.

If I remember correctly, there is a thread with the Euro prices that didn't seem to increase that much. We will find out soon.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

tron1043 said:


> RE: Kaz
> 
> Thats what I thought too. But, got some info and the drivers don't have any exotic features like a cast basket nor an advanced motor, they do have have cones that are very similar to some 'okay' home audio Infinity speakers. So the drivers though small when coupled with the high-filter from the DSP should make them sound very decent. A (great by car audio standards). Also the tweeters are Titanium, with a ceramic coating, and also have a phase-plug to improve off-axis listening (since most car audio speakers are mounted off-axis). I heard Logic 7 in a 545i that was practically brand-new (speakers weren't broken in yet), and was very impressed by the staging, best I have heard in a system with stock speaker locations. With a sub, the system would be equivalent to probaly like 'mid-priced' MB quarts components & alpine amps.


Like I said, I wanna see some parts.

And the amp better have a power supply in it if they want some decent sound quality.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Logic 7 is a matrixing algorithm that goes from 2 or 5 channels to 7 channels from Lexicon, which is owned by Harman. I think BMW's L7 terminology also includes the electronics, speakers, etc. needed to take advantage of L7's matrix. 

Incidentally, L7 for car audio was developed in an old Saab (which was the inventor's daily driver) with a Lexicon DC-1 surround processor, stacks of EQ, and many speakers, but never fear: he owned a 2002 way back in the day. 

--Andre


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Andre Yew said:


> Logic 7 is a matrixing algorithm that goes from 2 or 5 channels to 7 channels from Lexicon, which is owned by Harman. I think BMW's L7 terminology also includes the electronics, speakers, etc. needed to take advantage of L7's matrix.
> 
> Incidentally, L7 for car audio was developed in an old Saab (which was the inventor's daily driver) with a Lexicon DC-1 surround processor, stacks of EQ, and many speakers, but never fear: he owned a 2002 way back in the day.
> 
> --Andre


Heh, the DC1 alone was probably worth more than the car.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

tron1043 said:


> ...E90 325i w/ sport, premium, Logic 7, Nav, leather, adaptive xenons, auto, heated seats, for under $41K...


Oh man, that is one expensive 325i! :yikes: 

Seriously.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> Oh man, that is one expensive 325i! :yikes:
> 
> Seriously.


I paid $30.7k for my Touring. If it was anything over $35k, I wouldn't have bought it, no matter what fluffy crap was in it.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

tron1043 said:


> Also, the E90 325i has 218hp I-6 and the 330i has 258hp I-6 !!!! Thats E36 M3 numbers.


I would like to be as excited as you however, personally, once a manufacturer starts asking for more than $30,000 for a car, in these times and market, 218hp and 258hp are not that impressive anymore. Actually, these numbers for a BMW are in the low end of the class when everybody else is moving into the 260hp and above range. Especially when Accords have 240hp for $22,000 and Corvettes have 400 hp for $45,000. Now, I think that these engines are a nice improvement over the current ones, it just that for the technology that they have I was expecting some top of the class ratings because the market is not the same as when the E36 was the current 3 Series.

BMW knows this very well, that's the reason that they are revamping the 4.4l V8 into the 360+hp range very soon, so I would not be surprised if these Valvetronic I6's get a nice HP bump in a couple of years.


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

You are absolutely correct about dollar per HP being not that impressive, in one sense. However, for instance car like the 240 hp accord use V-6 that pales in comparison 'technology & refinement' wise to BMW legendary I-6, also not to mention the car is FWD. Besides the engine upgrades, there are a number of chassis improvements.

Please read this thread, I posted a rather lengthy (longwinded  ) detail of the new 'driving' technology in the new car.

Best regards


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

FORGOT  

The next M3 will have a 400 hp V8 that is a basically a 'detuned V-10 from the new M5/M6' and a 7 speed SMG as well as advanced suspension and engine settings from iDrive.

If it's under $60k, who needs a 911?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

tron1043 said:


> You are absolutely correct about dollar per HP being not that impressive, in one sense. However, for instance car like the 240 hp accord use V-6 that pales in comparison 'technology & refinement' wise to BMW legendary I-6, also not to mention the car is FWD. Besides the engine upgrades, there are a number of chassis improvements.
> 
> *Please read this thread, I posted a rather lengthy (longwinded  ) detail of the new 'driving' technology in the new car.*
> 
> Best regards


Technology that is 90% *optional*. Have you noticed that you will be paying around $41,000 for a 325i, not a 330i? Again, if that is OK with you, hey... its your money. But for my money, I do have a problem.


----------



## smartins (Jan 7, 2005)

tron1043 said:


> FORGOT
> 
> The next M3 will have a 400 hp V8 that is a basically a 'detuned V-10 from the new M5/M6' and a 7 speed SMG as well as advanced suspension and engine settings from iDrive.
> 
> If it's under $60k, who needs a 911?


Well, you'll need to drive both to get the answer. I've had 2 bmw's in the past and currently own a Boxster 2.7 and I can say that the handling and driving pleasure is much much better than any of the bmw's (E46) I had.

I'm currently considering get a E61 535d because the Boxster is my daily driver and I need some extra space to travel with my dog (labrador).

Steven


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

Technic said:


> Technology that is 90% *optional*. Have you noticed that you will be paying around $41,000 for a 325i, not a 330i? Again, if that is OK with you, hey... its your money. But for my money, I do have a problem.


You are absolutely right that about the $41K, since it will get a nice 2005 330i.

Heres I how I see it:

1. $41k 325i - Logic 7 ($1800) - Sirius (595 [75 prewire]) - Comfort Access (1000) - Nav (1800) - Steptronic (1200) BMW extended warranty (1000)

= $33,530 2006 325i w/ pretty nice trim levels (prob. at least the prem. or sport pkg), there are many standard features on E90 (I would imagine most people are going to be ordering 325i's with the above options deleted)

2. $51,015, cost for 2005 525i with similar options (I'll give it credit for $250 re the 'cold-weather' package adds heated steering (not available on E90) to the $41K 325i, minus the comfort access, extended warranty, push button starter, oh, and the 525i $51,015 525i would have 16 inch wheels.

So, I see a $41K 325i as a bargain high-spec 525i

But, it is alot for a 3-series


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

tron1043 said:


> You are absolutely right that about the $41K, since it will get a nice 2005 330i.
> 
> Heres I how I see it:
> 
> ...


Enjoy... :thumbup:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Technic said:


> I would like to be as excited as you however, personally, once a manufacturer starts asking for more than $30,000 for a car, in these times and market, 218hp and 258hp are not that impressive anymore.


You have to stop looking at imported vehicles, then. $30,000 will currently not even buy a 316i in the German market. What if the dollar drops another 35%? 


> ...I was expecting some top of the class ratings because the market is not the same as when the E36 was the current 3 Series.


I don't believe any NA engine manufacturer gets close to those kinds of specific power outputs at these engine capacities. I think you may be confusing technology with good ol' engine capacity.


> BMW knows this very well, that's the reason that they are revamping the 4.4l V8 into the 360+hp range very soon, so I would not be surprised if these Valvetronic I6's get a nice HP bump in a couple of years.


The 4.4 litre V8 will be getting a capacity hike. As to the inline sixes, I don't know how would BMW achieve up to 100 bhp per litre without hugely increasing cost. 220 bhp from 2.5 litres is already superior to pretty much everything else; on this basis, the Nissan 3.5 should be producing 310 bhp, and the Corvette well over 500 bhp.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

tron1043 said:


> oh, and the 525i $51,015 525i would have 16 inch wheels.


17s standard on MY05 525i.


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

Style 138, 17, I apologize, I was wrong, thank you for pointing out my mistake :doh:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> You have to stop looking at imported vehicles, then. $30,000 will currently not even buy a 316i in the German market. What if the dollar drops another 35%?


Plenty of U.S. imports push 250+ horsepower for not much over $30k. The G35 is the first that comes to mind that not only meets those requirements, but is also a direct competitor to the 3-series.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> Plenty of U.S. imports push 250+ horsepower for not much over $30k. The G35 is the first that comes to mind that not only meets those requirements, but is also a direct competitor to the 3-series.


My mistake, I though the Nissan was built in the US - since Nissan does build a lot of cars there. Nissan doesn't really sell big cars in BMW's stamping ground - we only get Micras, family hatches and the occasional minivan.


----------

